

The (Next) most dangerous game. A discussion of ethical hunting - woodlumhoodlum
http://blog.blastodox.com/2015/07/the-next-most-dangerous-game-pt-1.html

======
gharial
I don't believe the majority of people take issue with hunting solely because
the animal is "beautiful". Not many people seem to have a problem with hunting
deer for meat or to regulate their populations. Those I've discussed it with
seem to almost unanimously agree that the wasteful aspect of "trophy hunting"
exotic animals is what makes it particularly despicable.

Take the recent case of Cecil the lion. He was shot initially with a bow and
suffered for nearly two days before finally being finished off, at which point
he was skinned and his carcass dumped to make some douchebag dentist a lame
taxidermy piece. His meat wasn't donated. He wasn't terrorizing some
defenseless local village. There isn't a surplus of lions causing some of them
to starve.

How can anyone justify taking a life (especially with such a disgusting length
of suffering involved) for such frivolous reasons as making a rug and taking
some photos?

------
WalterSear
Up next, a discussion of ethical slavery.

